# So what's the deal? E60 touring in the US.



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I've been following posts by Herr Alex, Vatkens, et al, but haven't been able to pin down the following about the E60 touring in the US.

1. Will the 525 and 545 be the only choices, or will the 530it be available in the US?
2. Is automatic going to be the only transmission, or will MT or SMG be available?
3. Is there actually going to be an M5 touring, or is it pure speculation?
4. When will US dealers have the E60 touring?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

So far, there have only been 2 things that I've heard, neither of which seem to be definitive.

-US Touring will be a mid-MY05 or early MY06, meaning SOP 12/04 or 03/05
-That it will only come in 530iT


----------



## JY (May 6, 2003)

uter said:


> I've been following posts by Herr Alex, Vatkens, et al, but haven't been able to pin down the following about the E60 touring in the US.
> 
> 1. Will the 525 and 545 be the only choices, or will the 530it be available in the US?
> 2. Is automatic going to be the only transmission, or will MT or SMG be available?
> ...


Not sure the answer to the question 3, but check this out.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Kaz said:


> So far, there have only been 2 things that I've heard, neither of which seem to be definitive.
> 
> -US Touring will be a mid-MY05 or early MY06, meaning SOP 12/04 or 03/05
> -That it will only come in 530iT


Ah, why only in the 3.0, I wonder. Well, if it must be, that's a pretty nice compromise.

Now, that M5 touring has the look of a p-shopped "official" touring photo, but a guy has gotta dream :thumbup:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

uter said:


> I've been following posts by Herr Alex, Vatkens, et al, but haven't been able to pin down the following about the E60 touring in the US.
> 
> 1. Will the 525 and 545 be the only choices, or will the 530it be available in the US?
> 2. Is automatic going to be the only transmission, or will MT or SMG be available?
> ...


The 530i Touring has not yet been released by the factory, although the 525i, 545i, 525d and 530d are out already. My dealer, when I asked about the 530i Touring, said "not on our horizon". With the alleged launch of the "NG6" replacement for the M5x engine range next year, it may not be made at all.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> The 530i Touring has not yet been released by the factory, although the 525i, 545i, 525d and 530d _*are out already*_.


How's it look in person?


----------

